# Snake bit Stingray



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have this '76 Stingray I have been experimenting with. This could just as easily go into a rat rod thread but its bones are Stingray.  I like the chopper look and this bike rides real smooth. I got this seat from @Baldy Jeff  awhile back and have been looking for a worthy candidate. I still need to wrap the bars. What do you guys thing all and any comments welcome. Should I go with a round head light, I thought the square played off the angles in the handlebars.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jun 8, 2021)

I made that seat


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 8, 2021)

MAD BRAD said:


> I made that seat



I love it


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd add some simple red lock on grips, do a little bar rap in the butterfly bends like a candy cane wrap, and keep the square light. It does suit it well.

Would you consider bending those seat bars backwards like mini exhausts? Looks dangerous if they scrape or catch somethin' 🤔


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes I planned on doing that to the sissy bar just was not sure of final height of seat. Was considering slamming it down to the fender real low. I have to take some time and mock it up before  I go bending the bar. Was thinking a double colored wrap have to play around with it see what works.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes I planned on doing that to the sissy bar just was not sure of final height of seat. Was considering slamming it down to the fender real low. I have to take some time and mock it up before  I go bending the bar. Was thinking a double colored wrap have to play around with it see what works.



Ahhh got'cha. Jus' would hate for you to to wipe out or tear it up. Looks like if it wheelies it'd dig in. I could see it bein' a raked low rider though 😎


----------



## fatbike (Jun 8, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 All about having fun


What size fork fork did you use? 

I have a bike that has been incredibly a challenge to remove the head set and fork, never in my 30 yrs have a had one this stubborn, been dealing with it for 4 months. Anyhow, I keep sacrificing one part at a time and now it's come to, I just need to cut it off. I have done everything I could think of.

So either I will get a donor fork and have the steer tube replaced or add a 24" Krate fork or a different blade fork. Haven't decided, want it to be a fun bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 8, 2021)

fatbike said:


> @coasterbrakejunkie1969 All about having fun
> 
> 
> What size fork fork did you use?
> ...



The fork is off a 26 inch Racer I think it was '62. You will be able to find a donor fork  lots of red Stingrays is that a '76 as well.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The fork is off a 26 inch Racer I think it was '62. You will be able to find a donor fork  lots of red Stingrays is that a '76 as well.



No, this is a 69. Same fork 69-74. Like to keep the patina the same, but if I can’t than something obscure fork wise that will add to its character and look; I like this faded out sun baked original paint.
Such a large fork on your bike, even with the 16” wheel, surprise is still has a even stance. Something to do with the lightweight 26” speedster fork that takes a 26” S5 wheel I’m sure. I like it. Thank you for your response


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2021)

@fatbike  what's exactly going on with your bike not wanting to come apart? What methods have you tried with the fork?

It looks like there's not much holding it together but I maxed the enlargement limit here trying to see

 Usually PB Blaster frees up stuff; unless it has been over torqued or cross threaded severely 🤔


----------



## fatbike (Jun 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @fatbike  what's exactly going on with your bike not wanting to come apart? What methods have you tried with the fork?
> 
> It looks like there's not much holding it together but I maxed the enlargement limit here trying to see
> 
> Usually PB Blaster frees up stuff; unless it has been over torqued or cross threaded severely 🤔



First the expander bolt snapped off the neck, I did all the necessary steps to try and release the expander in fork after and before. I have soaked, heavy hammer with a longer expander bolt, would not budge, so then I cut stem because it would not budge so I could a better handle on the top head set nut, that would not budge. So cut it off. The lower head set flat part is just as stubborn, will not budge. Ive cut part of the top flat head set enough to get a wrench on it, nothing. Been working on it for 3-4 months now.  Next step now is the cut off the fork just above and the top head tube frame bearing cup which will sacrifice the whole top of the fork. This is not my first rodeo, seriously this is a total bastard. Already past the point of no return, fork steer tube is damaged now.  Even when fork finally comes out, I will need to cut most of the steer tube off and weld another from a donor fork if I want to keep the matching patina. At this point just want to save the frame. Head set, stem, expander bolt, all of it is frozen. And started because I wanted to grease the head set bearings and one problem after another.

used it, pb blast, liquid wrench. Probably cross threaded, maybe slightly bent and keeping anything from moving. Several issues  with it. Ha!

Excuse me I know this has taken over the original post.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 8, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Excuse me I know this has taken over the original post



Not a problem


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 8, 2021)

I dig it. Its a fun, unique rider.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 8, 2021)

fatbike said:


> First the expander bolt snapped off the neck, I did all the necessary steps to try and release the expander in fork after and before. I have soaked, heavy hammer with a longer expander bolt, would not budge, so then I cut stem because it would not budge so I could a better handle on the top head set nut, that would not budge. So cut it off. The lower head set flat part is just as stubborn, will not budge. Ive cut part of the top flat head set enough to get a wrench on it, nothing. Been working on it for 3-4 months now.  Next step now is the cut off the fork just above and the top head tube frame bearing cup which will sacrifice the whole top of the fork. This is not my first rodeo, seriously this is a total bastard. Already past the point of no return, fork steer tube is damaged now.  Even when fork finally comes out, I will need to cut most of the steer tube off and weld another from a donor fork if I want to keep the matching patina. At this point just want to save the frame. Head set, stem, expander bolt, all of it is frozen. And started because I wanted to grease the head set bearings and one problem after another.
> 
> used it, pb blast, liquid wrench. Probably cross threaded, maybe slightly bent and keeping anything from moving. Several issues  with it. Ha!
> 
> Excuse me I know this has taken over the original post.



Been in that headache after headache boat before Sooo 🤬It & Cut the Bastard❗ Cut it Good🤣  metal can be welded back 😎


----------



## fatbike (Jun 8, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Been in that headache after headache boat before Sooo 🤬It & Cut the Bastard❗ Cut it Good🤣  metal can be welded back 😎



You do what you can. But remember what this post is originally about, A COOL CUSTOM BIKE WITH A NEAT FORK.
Thank you
@coasterbrakejunkie1969

I really like your build why it trigger me to make my project interesting like yours.

I need a new fork.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 9, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 I'm partial to a round headlight, I think a pumpkin or that type light would look great on your build.


----------



## phantom (Jun 9, 2021)

Like it. About the only thing I would do is cut off the seat bracket extending lower than the rear axel and loose the front fender or lower it ion the fork. Maybe add a speedometer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 9, 2021)

Was waiting to see final seat height but yes cut seat strut. I could get fender closer to wheel, I'll lose it first to see if I should get rid of  them all together. I have a square speedo somwhere.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 9, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was waiting to see final seat height but yes cut seat strut. I could get fender closer to wheel, I'll lose it first to see if I should get rid of  them all together. I have a square speedo somwhere.



Just opinion but I wouldn't cut the sissy bar down. If you've seen the thread on RRB about bending forks to lower the front end; I would use those techniques to bend it once you have your seat adjustment preference. I know forks have the axles to help align it but I have some faith you can get'em even & level 

I agree the front fender needs a little less gap but I wouldn't remove them. Small bike, full sized Coaster kid, & being dirty on a clean lil'build 😒 
👍🏻bro


----------

